# Owl Call Needed



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

I thought I had one and I might but cannot locate it. I lost my owl call locater call. 

Anyone have a spare for sale or trade?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 19, 2016)

On my list of things to make! I got all the guts for some just making deer calls at the moment then onto Those. 

I'm sure someone can help ya out!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2016)

@BrentWin maybe?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a plastic one, if you want...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

I can buy a plastic one locally Marc thanks though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 19, 2016)

I am pretty sure @Jack "Pappy" Lewis makes a nice hooter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can buy a plastic one locally Marc thanks though.



Aha....so you're looking for a good one.....

I bet you could make one...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....so you're looking for a good one.....
> 
> I bet you could make one...



Between task 137 and 138 .... I will try to squeeze it in ...............

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 19, 2016)

Worst case if you have a deer grunt you can make an owl sound with it. I just use my voice though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Between task 137 and 138 .... I will try to squeeze it in ...............


You don't need and owl hooter call. What you need is an owl hooter call locator call

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

